# Advice please: All in one home gym - power rack & cables



## jlo121 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi - so i've been training at home since lockdown with a basic Bodymax squat and dip rack and bench. Really missing the cable machine from the gym, and looking to get a power rack. Rather than get 2 items and completely take over the garage, I'm looking for a power rack which has cables (both sides). I've seen some all in one functional trainers, but they're silly money. Then I came accross this: https://www.titaniumstrength.co.uk/titanium-strength-b100-all-in-one-functional-trainer.html . Seems to tick all boxes - smith machine, squat rack, adjustable cables on both sides, lat pulldown, and loads more. Seems good value. Anyone had any experience of this? And any alternatives? Domyos used to do one BM970, but quite a while ago.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

I don't have any experience of that.

However i would never replace a power rack with a smith machine, they're about as useful as a paperweight in the gym imo.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Still has j-hooks & safeties. Nice but would prolly need four off each weight plate to balance the weight carriages to avoid wear & tear.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Inspire ft2 if you have the money :thumbup1:


----------

